# Gästepass gesucht



## Korbinius (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich leider keine Gelegenheit hatte, mir in der Beta einen ersten Eindruck vom Game zu verschaffen, würde ich mich sehr über einen Gästepass freuen. Dieser nimmt mir dann hoffentlich die letzten Zweifel bei der Kaufentscheidung 

Ich weiss nicht wie hier die Resonanz auf Anfragen ist, aber sobald ich einen Key erhalten sollte, gebe ich hier wieder kurz Bescheid, um somit Doppelsendungen zu vermeiden.

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

Es grüßt Korbinius


----------

